# glofish



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2017)

i have glofish in a 10g tank and just notice there are eggs in the tank , and i was wanting to know how long does it take for the eggs to hatch and what water temp.does it have to be , i have seen the eggs move and it has been 6 days now and seen none hatch yet , what am i doing wrong , any sugestion pls


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glofish are a trade name for several different species, so it would be useful if you could tell us exactly what they are? Once that is determined we could easily tell you the best care for the eggs. 

Welcome to the forums BTW.


----------

